# Is your dog registered?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is your dog registered through a reputable registry UKC, ADBA, AKC, ABKC AADR ???

I thought this would be interesting to get a feeling for how many people on this site have registered dogs and how many may have gotten their dog from a BYB, shelter or other source.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Plus the original registries...but this is the direction I wish to head...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

All of my dogs are ADBA registered. My colby's are UKC, and ADBA registered. Quite a few are also registered with AADR, and The Pitbull Registry.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in the "no" column. Shelter dogs.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

shelter dogs rock!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heh, one out of seven is not registered. I'm gonna finally be getting my paws on Mables AKC papers this week. I'm curious to see her pedigree lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> heh, one out of seven is not registered. I'm gonna finally be getting my paws on Mables AKC papers this week. I'm curious to see her pedigree lol


Yep, still gotta pick up Athena's papers as well. Timing has just never worked out.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> All of my dogs are ADBA registered. My colby's are UKC, and ADBA registered. Quite a few are also registered with AADR, and The Pitbull Registry.


Edited to add AADR to my post  Shame on me for leaving that out... I was just wanting to rule out registries like the continental kennel club and those other phony regs..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena is in the no paper love her anyway, category.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

7 of 8 are UKC/ADBA. However 4 are from byb'ers regardless.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> 7 of 8 are UKC/ADBA. However 4 are from byb'ers regardless.


I debated on to make a pole of papered vs non papered or reputable breeder vs byb, shelter, stray, blah blah blah. lol I decided paper vs non paper would get the point across a lil easier. But that is so true, I see lots of BYB dogs with papers.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

she could be registered UKC.not necessary.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I debated on to make a pole of papered vs non papered or reputable breeder vs byb, shelter, stray, blah blah blah. lol I decided paper vs non paper would get the point across a lil easier. But that is so true, I see lots of BYB dogs with papers.


Stack is even CH Sire and CH Dam and still from what I consider byb'ers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Stack is even CH Sire and CH Dam and still from what I consider byb'ers.


I've heard it's actually not hard to get CH on dogs now, as long as you attend enough shows and get enough points? I'm not sure how it works, I thought your dog had to have a certain number of 1st place wins?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Both of my dogs are ADBA registered


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> shelter dogs rock!!!


I think so too! :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I've heard it's actually not hard to get CH on dogs now, as long as you attend enough shows and get enough points? I'm not sure how it works, I thought your dog had to have a certain number of 1st place wins?


You have to have 3 majors and 100 points to CH UKC. GRCH isn't that hard from what I have seen either.

Most people just assume that becasue someone titles their dogs they are good breeders, and I have fast learned that is not true.

Many of these show breeders that title and health test are worthless IMO as how you produce and what you produce is what I think defines you as a good breeder.

Producing 4, 5, 6 litters a year
Selling dogs out right no problem for the right price with no concern to them being bred and what to in the future
Breeding further and further from the standard

These things IMO make a BYB'ER lol

But thats a whole other thread  High Jack Over


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> You have to have 3 majors and 100 points to CH UKC. GRCH isn't that hard from what I have seen either.
> 
> Most people just assume that becasue someone titles their dogs they are good breeders, and I have fast learned that is not true.
> 
> ...


What is a major? I know nothing about showing lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best male, Best female, Best of breed, Best of show. I think there might be another.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ooooohhhhh ooook!!! Gotcha.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Badger, aka Iron Paladin, is registered thru the OFRN registry. And darn proud of it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Someday, I will have a doggy with papers to brag on.  But I'm pretty happy for now bragging on my lil girl, who is the best I could ask for.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Someday, I will have a doggy with papers to brag on.  But I'm pretty happy for now bragging on my lil girl, who is the best I could ask for.


Yes, and your little girl appears to have some fabulous bloodlines


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I only counted my dogs even though Bobby's dog lives here too(not apbt). He's not mine. So Twilight and Clyde are both UKC registered. Clyde is a GRCH and Twilight is major pointed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno was a shelter rescue,Beia was a CL rescue..So nope..No papers.
I don;t really care about them,as I don;t plan on showing them...Unless you need them to do weight pull,which I know Bruno would like,he likes to pull me on my bike. LOL~


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Yes, and your little girl appears to have some fabulous bloodlines


Well thank you, I did know her parents and grandparents personally. I loved them all, they were great dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Bruno was a shelter rescue,Beia was a CL rescue..So nope..No papers.
> I don;t really care about them,as I don;t plan on showing them...Unless you need them to do weight pull,which I know Bruno would like,he likes to pull me on my bike. LOL~


There are places you can do weight pull without papers.  I can't think of the names off hand. I'm sure someone can post them up. Also you can get a limited privledge registration through ADBA and UKC to participate in dog sports for unregistered dogs!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

all mine are UKC reg , n loki is gettin his adba and the girls are goin the ABKC route


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

only one i have reg is the poodle through akc but non of my "real dogs" lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a couple of hand written pedigreed OLD school dogs  Now RETIRED. 

My new foundation sire is ADBA registered. How many of you know about Bonafide registered dogs?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> There are places you can do weight pull without papers.  I can't think of the names off hand. I'm sure someone can post them up. Also you can get a limited privledge registration through ADBA and UKC to participate in dog sports for unregistered dogs!


I've heard of this. Do you know how? Should I just brows their sites?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I do believe that ADBA did an all breed weight pull in NJ this year?? If I'm remembering correctly.. The APA is also another place you can weight pull your dogs, they have a novice class to help get you started. You don't have to have a registered dog with APA, its all breed as well.

I had a dog registered with bonafide years ago, ADBA registeration was easy to get with that paperwork.

UKC.....I'm sooo not happy with them.... I've been fighting with them on registering one of my colby bitches... The owner to her dam passed away before we did the paperwork, they want a death certificate (which they have), and the guys widow to show she had executive powers to sign the paperwork (which she doesn't have because they had nothing)... course her name is a joint owner on the paperwork.. Wouldn't be so upset if they had NICE, POLITE people TRYING to help, instead of the rude, frankly bitchy woman I've been trying to deal with. Course they've had my money for a few YEARS now and never once offered to refund my money on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> I've heard of this. Do you know how? Should I just brows their sites?


IWPA
http://www.iwpa.net/

ADBA Limited Reg
http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=59&pg=59

UKC Limited Reg
http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationLimitePrivilege

APA
http://www.weightpull.com/


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All our dogs are ADBA, UKC registered.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is not registered. I do know that her mom is registered unsure aout her sire but I'm hoping that I will be able to register her. It is so hard around here papers mean nothing s I have tried to get papers but they never call me back.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

UKC/ADBA, all of mine.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

UKC ADBA both my pups. But we have yet to do any UKC events.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

5 ADBA 1 PR UKC and one ASPCA haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia is registered through the UKC, just not to me.  He was registered as "Parker's Able" when his first owner sent in his papers. It seemed like a long hard process to have everything changed over to my name but the breeders gave me a new sales contract stating Dosia was abused by the first owner and taken away. So now from legal stand point the guy can never try to take him back, even though he has his UKC papers and he was registered to him.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lily has papers to be registered through ADBA & UKC

Lex also has papers to be registered through UKC - his father his PR UKC


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

All of our APBTs are reg ADBA and AADR and 2 UKC. My German Shorthaired Pointer is AKC,UKC and CKC reg


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

how can do register if it's a rescue?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can't, at least not legitimately. But the upside is that the UKC and ADBA have limited-privilege programs where you can take a spayed/neutered dog and register it to do performance sports. With the ADBA, they let you do fun classes (which, in truth, you can do without registration. With the UKC, you can do weight pull, obedience, agility, rally-o, lure coursing, etc. If you're interested in sports, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> You can't, at least not legitimately. But the upside is that the UKC and ADBA have limited-privilege programs where you can take a spayed/neutered dog and register it to do performance sports. With the ADBA, they let you do fun classes (which, in truth, you can do without registration. With the UKC, you can do weight pull, obedience, agility, rally-o, lure coursing, etc. If you're interested in sports, I highly recommend it.


You can?? Can you send me more information on this when you have a chance? Please & Thank you 

I want to get both my dogs more active in agility & possibly show but Lex is neutered & would like to have Lily spayed


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> You can?? Can you send me more information on this when you have a chance? Please & Thank you
> 
> I want to get both my dogs more active in agility & possibly show but Lex is neutered & would like to have Lily spayed


co ask. thank you!!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

kaos is adba, ice is not. both are from back -yard- agains.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> You can?? Can you send me more information on this when you have a chance? Please & Thank you
> 
> I want to get both my dogs more active in agility & possibly show but Lex is neutered & would like to have Lily spayed


Look at AmericanPit13's post on page 3, there is a link where it says UKC limited reg.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> You can?? Can you send me more information on this when you have a chance? Please & Thank you
> 
> I want to get both my dogs more active in agility & possibly show but Lex is neutered & would like to have Lily spayed





rebeccayhb said:


> co ask. thank you!!


.....................


American_Pit13 said:


> IWPA
> http://www.iwpa.net/
> 
> ADBA Limited Reg
> ...


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyone down here is ADBA.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko was a rescue. An expensive one, but a rescue none the less. So he has no papers.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Registered with the sdr and will register with a private registry


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre is UKC registered, Diesel is UKC registered, Daisy is unpapered


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Oz is ADBA reg and Mac is ADBA & UKC


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

onyx is registered akc/ukc
(breeders name) Running With the Bull's


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Not registered, dropped off to doggy sit owner never returned! So I guess you would say he was rescued from a butthead! Yippy for me, he is now loved and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

pumpkin is ukc-and my next dog:woofgetting a puppy in january):woof: will be pr ukc-not that pr means anything really but whatever i guess


----------

